# I want to visit the USA



## Mortimer (Sep 21, 2017)

Mostly to check out if I will be called "illegal alien" and told to "go back to mexico"


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 21, 2017)

Of course you will be told to go back to Mexico. Right Wing Nut Jobs don't let little things like the fact that you aren't from Mexico stop them.


----------



## williepete (Sep 22, 2017)

America is a big country. Start small.

I recommend The Hamptons. The locals are famous for opening their homes to outsiders.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 22, 2017)

*We are closed for remodeling. Check back in 2018 after we have removed some dermocrats. Listen to and remember speeches by Ronald Reagan. THAT is the kind of immigrants we want NOT those Western European sissy types.*


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 22, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Mostly to check out if I will be called "illegal alien" and told to "go back to mexico"




That woman was a douche bag,  but people who act that way are pretty rare, at least from the part of the country I'm in.
That is,  if the claim from the Latina woman is true and all she said was excuse me. We didnt really see what else happened prior.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 10, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *We are closed for remodeling. Check back in 2018 after we have removed some dermocrats. Listen to and remember speeches by Ronald Reagan. THAT is the kind of immigrants we want NOT those Western European sissy types.*



Yes. Listen to Reagan.  Absolutely.

Reagan's own words:


> We shall continue America's tradition as a land that welcomes peoples from other countries. We shall also, with other countries, continue to share in the responsibility of welcoming and resettling those who flee oppression.





> * Illegal immigrants in considerable numbers have become productive members of our society and are a basic part of our work force. Those who have established equities in the United States should be recognized and accorded legal status. *


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 10, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *We are closed for remodeling. Check back in 2018 after we have removed some dermocrats. Listen to and remember speeches by Ronald Reagan. THAT is the kind of immigrants we want NOT those Western European sissy types.*


Listen to a pro amnesty leftist?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 10, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Mostly to check out if I will be called "illegal alien" and told to "go back to mexico"




Not if you act like a whigger.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 24, 2017)

If you come to the US go visit Yellowstone, Glacier, the Redwoods, Bryce Canyon, Yosemite and other natural sites. Beautiful places to visit, all people are welcome. The big cities are way over rated.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2017)

*I want to visit the USA*


Kewl, just bring lots of money...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 2, 2017)

Mortimer said:


> Mostly to check out if I will be called "illegal alien" and told to "go back to mexico"


The country is not what the Regressive Left would have you believe.  They're not terribly fond of it.  You'd be disappointed if you were waiting to be attacked.

Except for the crazies on the wings, America is a very friendly country.
.


----------

